# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Ja sam uvijek za dojenje ali...

## kata.klik

Znam da ću završiti na javnom linču, ali jednostavno nemogu a da nekomentiram...Rodila sam prije osamnaest mjeseci, počela dojiti, uspješno bez problema. Doma nisam imala ni bočicu ni dudicu ni AD, ništa nam nije ni trebalo, patronažna bila super puna podrške savjeta sve 5. Ali onda dolazi problem i zid, zbog moje bolesti i terapije morala pod obavezno prestati dojiti (najgori dan u mom životu) i to kad je malac imao nepuna dva mjeseca, e tu dolazi moj problem, patronažna mi nije dala ništa o AD, na rodi nemogu saznati ništa jer je zabranjeno, sva u panici skupljam prvi podatak o AD i kupujem bez prethodne analize i znanja koje mlijeko je bolje koje ne...i sad mi recite jeli u ovom slučaju informiranost patronažnih sestara bitna ili ne....Od koga nepristranog ja da pokupim informacije?
E da i nemojte mi sad o tome da nema toga zbog čeg bi prestali dojiti i moraliziranja, jer da ste bili u mojoj situaciji svi bi pričali drugačije...apsolutno svi.

----------


## krumpiric

nitko ni nikad ovdje (ako je normalan) nebi na tu temu držao predavanja
i uvijek ćeš pročitat da bi ti savjet o adekvatnom AD trebao dati svaki normalan pedijatar.

----------


## Cubana

Pa ne razumijem kako patronažna i pedijatrica ne znaju o adaptiranom mlijeku?

----------


## ina33

Ako želiš forumski savjet tj. savjete od mama, imaš na mameibebe super topic o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom - logiraj se i pitaj, meni je puno pomoglo oko dilema. Inače, put ti je takav da di si rodio, koristiš AD tog rodlišta (to je taj "marketing forumle", vjerojatno), osim ako ne postoji neki specifičan problem djeteta - alergije itd., onda se ide baš po nekoj pedijatarskoj prepruci - to ti je situacijai iz Hrvatske sa "terena", od pred 2-3 godine. 

In a nutshell - pitaj pedijatricu/krosčekiraj iskustva na mameibebe. Sretno, bit će ti to sve OK, samo neka si ti zdravo i dobro  :Smile: !

Ako trebaš hitno i nestručno - možeš i meni pp, rado ću ti pomoć.

----------


## Ivanna

Pa i na Rodinim stranicama možeš pročitati da postoje neki slučajevi kada se ne smije dojiti. Jest da je to rijetko, ali moguće. Očito je to slučaj kod tebe. Zašto bi te netko osuđivao zbog toga?! 
Što se tiče adaptiranog mlijeka, pedijatar će ti preporučiti ono mlijeko čijih najviše letaka ima, čiji ga predstavnici najviše posjećuju. Ne kažem da je to sad nešto loše ili dobro, ali to je način na koji oni prikupljaju informacije o adapt.mlijeku. 
I mislim da ako je dijete zdravo, ne treba puno filozofirati oko izbora mlijeka. Sva su ona više manje ista.

----------


## ina33

> I mislim da ako je dijete zdravo, ne treba puno filozofirati oko izbora mlijeka. Sva su ona više manje ista.


x.

----------


## Mellyca

ako nemas ovako neki specifican kriterij (alergija ili sl.), mozda da se ravnas po tome koje ti je najdostupnije i cjenovno pristupacnije. No naravno, treba i bebu pitati  :Smile: , jer znam da jednoj frendici malecka nije prihvacala svako. Pokusaj uzeti jedno, pa ako njoj odgovara nastavi s time..

----------


## puntica

ma ne treba njoj trenutno savjet koje mlijeko, već je odavno riješila i našla (koliko sam shvatila dijete ima 18 mjeseci a prestala ga je dojit kad je imao 2)

ona se samo pita, je li dobro zabraniti marketing nadomjestaka za mm jer je ona imala problema s pronalaskom 'pravog' mlijeka jer nije imala dovoljno informacija

mislim da je pitanje jako složeno, i da se nigdje ne mou dobiti prve informacije o tome koje je mlijeko kakvo. sve je to marketing. više će ljudi savjetovati ono mlijeko koje ima ljepše pakovanje, reklamira se kao najprirodnije, koje su djeci davali još u rodilištu, ili ono od kojeg dobiva neke poticaje ili tako
nažalost, nitko od nas nije u poziciji saznat istinu o nadomjescima za mm, možemo samo znati reklame, ali istinu - ne  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

I ja sam onda fulala temu.

"Nepristrane informacije", po meni, to je nepostojeća kategorija, uvijek netko nešto lobira, iz raznih motiva. 

Savjeti od mame mami pa onda bi to bilo kao rubrika "nepristrano" ili "što kažu korisnici" - to ima na mameibebe i ovih par žena je reklo što i kako, tj. na što se to svodi - sve slično, osim ako postoje neki specifični zdravstveni problemi za te neke posebne formule ili ako beba baš nešto odbija, a baš nešto joj super (ili mama ima taj dojam da beba odbija jedno, a drugo je super).

Malo je (iz emotivno-korisničke forumske perspektive) čudno ako ti je Roda forum s kojeg si potekao da su na tu temu vrata ful zatvorena (ono, kud ću i šta ću), ali to je stvarno dobro objašnjeno i u pravilima i svukud, stvar je samo da ti to pravilo mora s vremenom leći, a otkačiš se kad skužiš di i šta, ne traje taj vakuum vječno, prihvati te "druga informacijska mreža".

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Nama je pedijatrica savjetovala da uvedemo AD, ali nije htjela reći koje. Rekla je da ona ne želi reklamirati nikoga, i da ja moram sama odlučiti.

I tako sam ja bez ijedne informacije uletila u ljekarnu, i ženska mi je uvalila kutija mlijeka od 400 g po 129 kn. 

Tek poslije sam skužila da u Mulleru kutija od 800 g dođe 100 kn.

Poanta ove priče je da nije baš zgodno da od nikog relevantnog (tu ubrajam i Rodu) ne možeš dobiti ni prebijenu informaciju o AD-u, kao da se radi maltene o bojnom otrovu.

----------


## kata.klik

samo da nakratko prvo objasnim neke stvari.
ja sam otvorila ovu temu najviše iz razloga što sam naletila na topic http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33820-D...-svoje-vizitke gdje sam iz par postova stekla dojam da je ogromni grijeh od patronažnih sestara da vam na bilo koji način daju nešto što ima veze sa AD, pa sam zbog toga reagirala. 
naravno da smatram da i patronažnim sestarma i pedijatrima na prvom mjestu treba biti dojenje, ali davanje nekih informacija u startu vezanih i za AD nesmije biti tako strogo "kažnjavano" i smatrano grijehom, jer nažalost nikad neznate što vas čeka.

Ina33 ja sam to sve davno prošla, nisam zatucana i protiv drugih izvora informacija, ali u trenutku kad ti kažu da imaš tumor i da za 24 sata startaš sa kemoterapijom i da moraš prekinuti dojenje, između zadnjih podoja, neprekidnih suza zbog toga što moraš prestati dojiti prve informacije trčiš čitati i tražiti na mjestima koja su ti nekako najbliža, meni je to Roda, i kako su mi tvoji postovi hiljadu puta pomogli kad sam bila u nedoumici sa MPO i nekim drugim stvarima, te svi savjeti oko dojenja, po prvi put sam u tom trenutku naišla na zid i nemogućnost pronalska imalo informacija na meni najdražem forumu majčinstva. 
i naravno da niko ne kritizira AD kad nemaš drugog izbora, ali u puno postova se može isčitati kako je to najveće zlo.

----------


## Blekonja

> Poanta ove priče je da nije baš zgodno da od nikog relevantnog (tu ubrajam i Rodu) ne možeš dobiti ni prebijenu informaciju o AD-u, kao da se radi maltene o bojnom otrovu.


znači ne razmišljam ja samo ovako ima nas više, iako da napomenem nismo na AD ali s obzirom da imam jako puno problema sa dojenjem (ne bih u detalje) bojim se da nam uskoro AD ne gine, a iskreno obožavam Rodu, ali je se i užasavam po pitanju AD. sorry možda sam grubo zazvučala ali imam takav osjećaj  :Sad: 

ako sam OT ispričavam se!!!

----------


## Mima

kata.klik, nekakav opći stav je da je svako adaptirano mlijeko koje postoji na tržištu, koje je dakle odobreno, primjereno i OK za prehranu djeteta - znači, pedijatar koji nema nekakvu korist u toj priči reći će ti da je potpuno svejedno koje odabereš.

----------


## Ivanna

> I tako sam ja bez ijedne informacije uletila u ljekarnu, i ženska mi je uvalila kutija mlijeka od 400 g po 129 kn.


A kako si ti zaključila da ti je "ženska uvalila"?! 
Ona bi trebala znat gdje koje mlijeko koliko košta i reći ti što? "Nemojte tu kupovati, tu vam je skupo, odite u Mullera"?! To si vrlo brzo sama shvatila.
Jel ti palo napamet da "ženska" možda vjeruje da ti je preporučila najbolje?!
Što nisi išla pitati za savjet prodavačice u Mullera, zašto si išla u ljekarnu?

Ja sam magistra farmacije i poludim kad čujem ovakve gluposti, a još sam trudna pa i još luđa!

----------


## zarrin

ja mislim da se ne misli na AD kao "najveće zlo" kada se radi o slučajevima kao tvom (grozno, nadam se da si svoje zdravstveni problem uspjela rješiti) i to nisam na Rodi tako nigdje  shvatila ali da nikako ne podupirem AD ako se radi o ženi bez zdravstvenih problema a koja neće dojiti iz (meni) nekih neshvatljivih razloga tada moram priznati da na AD gledam kao na nešto loše jer se valjda svi slažemo da nešto umjetno složeno ne može se mjeriti sa majčinim mlijekom i onim što je priroda smislila.
a sad po pitanju patronažnih i pedijatara tu se isto slažem da ako se odmah ženu koja je tek rodila počne bombardirati sa informacijama o AD umjesto da se ukazuje na dojenje kao na nešto što svakako treba biti svakoj ženi (koja može) prvi izbor, onda ćemo dobiti vekili broja odustanaka od dojenja kod prve prepreke koja naiđe a nitko nije rekao da ih u dojenju ne zna biti i to puno.
pedijatara i patronažnu uvijek se može i kasnije kontaktirati po tom pitanju ali stvarno što da i oni kažu ako su kao što je netko spomenuo sva AD mlijeka na tržištu prošla neke kontrole a da se pritome ne radi o djetetu sa alergijom.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> A kako si ti zaključila da ti je "ženska uvalila"?! 
> Ona bi trebala znat gdje koje mlijeko koliko košta i reći ti što? "Nemojte tu kupovati, tu vam je skupo, odite u Mullera"?! To si vrlo brzo sama shvatila.
> Jel ti palo napamet da "ženska" možda vjeruje da ti je preporučila najbolje?!
> Što nisi išla pitati za savjet prodavačice u Mullera, zašto si išla u ljekarnu?
> 
> Ja sam magistra farmacije i poludim kad čujem ovakve gluposti, a još sam trudna pa i još luđa!



Uvalila mi ga je tako što mi je pokazala 5 kutija na blic i rekla ovo je najbolje.

Ne, nije mi trebala reći da je jeftinije ko Mullera, a ti oprosti što se čudim da je mlijeko u ljekarni skuplje za 160 %.

A ako nisi primijetila, napisala sam da je poanta cijele priče to da nigdje nije moguće dobiti relevantne informacije (a ne olajavati magistre farmacije). Pod relevantnim informacijama ne mislim samo na cijenu, a nisam ih dobila ni kod pedijatra, ni na Rodi, a evo, ovdje kažu da se ne bi smjeli ni reklamirati.

Magistra, ajde malo spusti gard bez obzira što si trudna. I ja sam bila trudna pa sam imala trunčicu samokontrole.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pedijatar bi morao znati koje je najbolje za koju bebu! Pedijatar bi morao biti taj koji preporučuje koje AD i prati reakcije, te preporučuje zamjenu.

 Ali ne znaju, večinom. Preporučuju onog ko je trenutno IN.

Ja sam također čula da mameibebe imaju kvalitetan forum o AD-u. I sigurno se i iz googla može doći do njih.

----------


## Thlaspi

nitko ne kaže da pedijatri i patronažne ne bi smjeli biti informirani o AD
njima je to sastavni dio posla i njihova dužnost je biti informiran ALI ne na takav način da ih "kupi" neki od proizvođača svojom donacijom za izradu vizitke ili besplatnim liječničkim kongresom... trebaju dati nepristranu informaciju o tome što sve postoji na tržištu i što je najsigurnije...
vjerujem da si otvorila temu i objasnila zašto tražiš preporuku za AD i zamolila da ti se netko javi na pp (kako se nijedna marka ne bi reklamirala) da te zaista nitko ne bi osuđivao, a dapače, ko bi te napao, dobio bi neku opomenu vjerojatno
zašto smo tako rigorozni? zato što je ljudska psiha takva da će dobar marketing prodati sve, čak i ono nekvalitetno
na žalost, i ja sam bila prisiljena koristiti AD zbog operacije, no, na sreću samo par dana i u tom trenutku sam uzela prvi brend koji mi je pao pod ruku
tvoja situacija je drugačija, ne kužim se toliko u AD ali znam da sva dječja hrana prolazi jake kontrole a vjerojatno će tvoje dijete samo odabrati što će radije prihvatiti

----------


## spajalica

prvo kata ja se iskreno nadam da su tvoji zdravstveni problemi iza tebe  :Love: 
jer zdravlje je na prvom mjestu. ispred svega.
bas u tom kontekstu na rodi nema price o AD. ne zato sto svi mi mislimo da je AD otrov ili slicno, vec zato sto je roda udruga kojoj je jedan od ciljeva promoviranje dojenja. jer ipak smo mi sisavci. na tom polju roda jako puno radi, daje i dala je. 
informacije koje i kako dati AD djetetu u nekom za mene normalnom svijetu bi trebao dati pedijatar. isto kao za antibiotik. naravno da su sva AD u osnovnom djelu ista, ali da li je bitno da ima probiotike, da li je bitno da bude obogaceno tim i tim vitaminom. ipak neko bi trebao znati sve o tome, a ne da se svede na trenutno marketinsko stanje. m ozda je neko AD puno bolje od nekog drugog, ali mu je ambalaza neprivlaca. po meni je to na pedijatru da prouci i da preporuci.
ono sto sam svojim postom zeljela reci tu na rodinom forumu je maknut AD ne kao otrov, vec da se bar na nekom mjestu stvori oaza di dojenje nije nesto sto je fuj, sto je karakteristicno za zemlje treceg svijeta ili sl. vec da je normalno za sve sisavce pa tako i za covjeka.

----------


## martinaP

> "Nepristrane informacije", po meni, to je nepostojeća kategorija, uvijek netko nešto lobira, iz raznih motiva.


xxx

Iako nije tema, nema "najboljeg" mlijeka. Kad meni dođe netko po savjet, ja ne mogu reći "ovo Vam je najbolje", pa taman da košta i 200 kn (btw, nijedno mlijeko ne košta 120 kn za 400g, osim onih za alergičare - a njih preporučuju isključivo pedijatri). Probajte neko, pa ako ga dijete hoće piti, nema grčeve ni proljev ni zatvor, to vam je dobro.  Metoda pokušaja i pogreške. 

A na temu, roditeljskih foruma ima veći broj, i fakat nije teško naći savjete i iskustva majki na temu adaptiranog mlijeka.

----------


## kata.klik

*Roda*  ili roditelji u akciji, udruga koja promovira dojenje, pomaže u roditeljstvu pruža informacije i na čijem se forumu mogu dobiti informacije o MPO, posvojenju, porodu, odgoju djece, vrtićima, dojenju, pomoći kod bolesti.....u svakom trenutku kad mi je trebala neka informcija vezana za MPo, za porod, za rodilište, za dojenje pronašla sam je na ovom forumu i ovim stranicama, sad kad mi je bebač bubani najviše informacija opet nađem na ovom forumu, jedino u trenutku kad mi je trebala pomoć oko AD naišla sam na zid...
i možda da sam otvorila temu i rekla cure ja imam rak i nemogu dojiti trebam pomoć...bi se javilo puno vas sa postovima sažaljenja i podrške, a vrlo malo konkretnih savjeta...ali u tom trenutku, napisati na otvorenom forumu tako nešto, di zalaze moji dragi prijatelji koji možda u tom trenutku nisu čuli od mene da sam bolesna ostali bi šokirani i zbunjeni...

----------


## martinaP

Da napišeš "hitno trebam pomoć u vezi AD-a, molim na pp", sigurno bi ti se javilo više forumašica, ja prva. Ne vjerujem da bi to nekome smetalo.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma sve je to ok.
ali, nažalost, kate.klik je kolateralna žrtva agresivne propagande dojenja. ne bih ulazila u politiku rode, možda i ima i smisla i rezultata, ali da neko plati cijenu - plati. a ovo negiranje činjenica, meni još veći gorak okus ostavlja.  mislim da bi u ovom slučaju, jedna iskrena isprika bila primjerenija.  :Undecided:

----------


## Cubana

> ma sve je to ok.
> ali, nažalost, kate.klik je kolateralna žrtva agresivne propagande dojenja. ne bih ulazila u politiku rode, možda i ima i smisla i rezultata, ali da neko plati cijenu - plati. a ovo negiranje činjenica, meni još veći gorak okus ostavlja.  mislim da bi u ovom slučaju, jedna iskrena isprika bila primjerenija.


 Često te imam potrebu potpisati, ali sad ne  :Grin: 
Ne vidim zašto je žrtva propagande. Samo informaciju nije mogla naći na Rodi. 
Ali i Roda nije lijek za sve i svemogući sveznadar. Samo mi nekad mislimo da što je na rodinom forumu da je to "Amen".
Nije.
Ni internet nije to. Kad si bolestan, ideš liječniku, kad gradiš kuću treba ti arhitekt. A to što smo se navikli na instant znanje iz gugl kuhinje, to je druga stvar.
Dakle, ako ne piše na Rodi ne znači da ne postoji i da ne treba. 
A to što patronažne ne bi trebale dijeliti vizitke sa reklamama je u redu. Ali bi trebale znati pomoći kad zašteka i da info o vrsti mlijeka (ne proizvođaču) treba dati pedijatar. 
Nadrobila sam. Ali ne vidim problem.

----------


## Ivanna

> Uvalila mi ga je tako što mi je pokazala 5 kutija na blic i rekla ovo je najbolje.
> 
> Ne, nije mi trebala reći da je jeftinije ko Mullera, a ti oprosti što se čudim da je mlijeko u ljekarni skuplje za 160 %.
> 
> A ako nisi primijetila, napisala sam da je poanta cijele priče to da nigdje nije moguće dobiti relevantne informacije (a ne olajavati magistre farmacije). Pod relevantnim informacijama ne mislim samo na cijenu, a nisam ih dobila ni kod pedijatra, ni na Rodi, a evo, ovdje kažu da se ne bi smjeli ni reklamirati.
> 
> Magistra, ajde malo spusti gard bez obzira što si trudna. I ja sam bila trudna pa sam imala trunčicu samokontrole.


 
Pokazala ti je 5 kutija i rekla za koje misli da je najbolje ili koje im roditelji najviše traže. Što je tu sporno? Ne vjerujem da je bilo pakiranje od 400 g, vjerojatno 800-900 g ako košta toliko. 
I ne, poanta tvog posta nije bila da nije moguće dobiti relevantne informacije, nego kako ti je "ženska uvalila skupo mlijeko" kao da nisi mogla sama izabrat drugo jeftinije. To me zasmetalo. Da ti je pedijatar dao letak i rekao kupite to i to mlijeko, najbolje je, kupila bi pa i da košta 329 kn.
Nemam se namjeru više prepucavat. Tu stajem. 

Što se tiče reklamiranja, apsolutno podržavam Rodine stavove. 
Uostalom ima puno drugih foruma gdje možete dobiti informacije o adapt. mlijeku.
Ali zapravo to je samo razmjena iskustava roditelja. Nama nije pasalo ovo, pasalo je ono i to je to. 
Opet ponavljam, previše filozofije oko izbora adapt. mlijeka. Sve je to isto.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> Pokazala ti je 5 kutija i rekla za koje misli da je najbolje ili koje im roditelji najviše traže. Što je tu sporno? Ne vjerujem da je bilo pakiranje od 400 g, vjerojatno 800-900 g ako košta toliko. 
> 
> Nemaš ti šta vjerovati ili ne vjerovati, pakiranje je bilo od 400 g i košalo je 129 kn. Eto, vidiš da i ti kao magistra misliš da je preskupo.
> 
> 
> I ne, poanta tvog posta nije bila da nije moguće dobiti relevantne informacije, nego kako ti je "ženska uvalila skupo mlijeko" kao da nisi mogla sama izabrat drugo jeftinije. To me zasmetalo. Da ti je pedijatar dao letak i rekao kupite to i to mlijeko, najbolje je, kupila bi pa i da košta 329 kn.
> Nemam se namjeru više prepucavat. Tu stajem. 
> 
> Ja sam vrlo jasno na kraju posta istaknula koja je poanta mog posta. Riječima: "Poanta ove priče je...". Nemam se ni ja namjeru više prepucavati oko ove u kontekstu ovog topica sasvim efemerne priče. Svako dobro.
> ...



Mene recimo ne smeta toliko to što na Rodi nema informacija o adaptiranom. Mene smeta to što se priječi protok informacija o AD-u. Ne smije se reklamirati, ne smiju biti panoi u čekaonicama, ne smiju se dijeliti letci. Što je sljedeće? Neće smjeti biti ni na policama pa ćemo ga morati kupovti incognito, od dilera u mračnim ulicama.

Izvor informacija bi svakako trebao biti pedijatar, ali je eto naša pedijatrica valjda od ove silne hajke na AD bila u strahu da će biti prozvana plaćenicom ako kaže "Mislim da je to i to mlijeko najbolje za vaše dijete".

----------


## kata.klik

> Pokazala ti je 5 kutija i rekla za koje misli da je najbolje ili koje im roditelji najviše traže. Što je tu sporno? Ne vjerujem da je bilo pakiranje od 400 g, vjerojatno 800-900 g ako košta toliko. 
> I ne, poanta tvog posta nije bila da nije moguće dobiti relevantne informacije, nego kako ti je "ženska uvalila skupo mlijeko" kao da nisi mogla sama izabrat drugo jeftinije. To me zasmetalo. Da ti je pedijatar dao letak i rekao kupite to i to mlijeko, najbolje je, kupila bi pa i da košta 329 kn.
> Nemam se namjeru više prepucavat. Tu stajem. 
> 
> Što se tiče reklamiranja, apsolutno podržavam Rodine stavove. 
> Uostalom ima puno drugih foruma gdje možete dobiti informacije o adapt. mlijeku.
> Ali zapravo to je samo razmjena iskustava roditelja. Nama nije pasalo ovo, pasalo je ono i to je to. 
> *Opet ponavljam, previše filozofije oko izbora adapt. mlijeka. Sve je to isto*.


ja sam još u uvodu rekla da apsolutno podržavam dojenje, ali kako možeš sa sigurnošću reći sve je to isto...zvuči mi kao da kažeš sve je to isto sranje...zašto, oprosti, ja sam isplakala potoke suza jer sam morala prestati dojiti, jer mi je u glavi odzvanjalo kako svom djetetu neću moći pružiti ono najbolje moje mlijeko...i ništa me nije moglo utješiti. i nema reklama na televiziji za AD, nema...nisam znala da postoji pet, šest različitih vrsta, uzela sam prvo koje mi je neko spomenuo u tom trenutku (hvala bogu, moj mali nema problema nikakvih i prihvatio ga je) kasnije (tri dana kasnije) kad sam razgovarala sa pedicom ona mi je rekla da je to OK, ako ga on podnosi i nema nikakvih reakcija da ne mjenjam mlijeko i da ostanem kod iste formule....

----------


## cvijeta73

cubana  :Grin: 
ja se skroz, ovako razumski gledano, slažem s tobom.

ali, ja kakva sam, da si me vidjela kad mi je s M počela situacija da skoro uopće nemam mlijeka, ja sam bila u takvoj panici, ne mogu to ni opisati. sad mi je smiješno, al onda je fakat između bočice AD i bočice otrova bio znak jednakosti. 

ok, to je u mom slučaju i bilo djelotvorno  :Grin:  jer smo se mučile i mučile i na kraju uspjele, al oću reć, nakon onih tekstova, nije lako, nije lako...

----------


## Bubica

čija isprika? 

ja stvarno ne vidim zašto je Roda odgovorna za činjenicu da pedijatar i patronažna nisu dobro odradili svoj posao? Ja sam prvo dijete hranila adaptiranim, u svemu mi je jako pomogla patronažna koja je izuzetno prodojeća. dakle, jedno ne isključuje drugo, nikako, oni su profesionalci. 

Ja vjerujem da se, kao što su Ina i Kata.klik objasnile, žene jako loše osjećaju kada se nađu u situaciji da na forumu koji osjećaju svojim najednom ne mogu naći informaciju koje su njima taj čas izuzetno važne. nadam se samo da je većina do tada shvatila zašto je tome tako. To jest naša odgovornost, da svojim korisnicima probamo što jasnije objasniti zašto na ovom forumu ne mogu dobiti informacije o AD.

----------


## kata.klik

> Mene recimo ne smeta toliko to što na Rodi nema informacija o adaptiranom. Mene smeta to što se priječi protok informacija o AD-u. Ne smije se reklamirati, ne smiju biti panoi u čekaonicama, ne smiju se dijeliti letci. Što je sljedeće? Neće smjeti biti ni na policama pa ćemo ga morati kupovti incognito, od dilera u mračnim ulicama.
> 
> Izvor informacija bi svakako trebao biti pedijatar, ali je eto naša pedijatrica valjda od ove silne hajke na AD bila u strahu da će biti prozvana plaćenicom ako kaže "Mislim da je to i to mlijeko najbolje za vaše dijete".


potpisujem...tu ja vidim problem....treba podupirati dojenje, davati savjete, ali apsolutno linčovat sve koji kažu da proizvode AD mi je suludo, pa negdje trebam naći informaciju....

----------


## Linda

Draga kata, prije svega, nadam se da si dobro.

Žao mi je što se Rodu često nepravedno shvaća zakletim neprijateljem ad. 
Da, mi smo protiv njega kad nije potrebno, kad ga svjesno preporučuju znajući da je svrha samo zarada, kad se već u trudnoći majkama nameću tolike šarene reklame koje svjesno snižavaju stopu dojenja...

Ali ne, nismo za dojenje pod svaku cijenu, niti želimo, niti imamo pravo ikoga suditi. Ovo pišem u ime svih članica.. zaista ne znam niti jednu koja tako ne misli.
Ako je ad. mlijeko jedina opcija, naravno da nemaš što razmišljati, niti se osjećati loše zbog toga. A što se tiče vrste adaptiranog mlijeka, tu ćemo te svakako uputiti na pedijatra, jer jednostavno nismo kompetentne po tom pitanju.. Ali podršku i utješne riječi bi sigurno našla ovdje, nitko te ne bi razapeo, niti ćeš doživjeti javni linč. Tvoje zdravlje i zdravlje tvog djeteta su na prvom mjestu - uvijek i bez iznimke  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> čija isprika? 
> 
> ja stvarno ne vidim zašto je Roda odgovorna za činjenicu da pedijatar i patronažna nisu dobro odradili svoj posao? Ja sam prvo dijete hranila adaptiranim, u svemu mi je jako pomogla patronažna koja je izuzetno prodojeća. dakle, jedno ne isključuje drugo, nikako, oni su profesionalci. 
> 
> Ja vjerujem da se, kao što su Ina i Kata.klik objasnile, žene jako loše osjećaju kada se nađu u situaciji da na forumu koji osjećaju svojim najednom ne mogu naći informaciju koje su njima taj čas izuzetno važne. nadam se samo da je većina do tada shvatila zašto je tome tako. To jest naša odgovornost, da svojim korisnicima probamo što jasnije objasniti zašto na ovom forumu ne mogu dobiti informacije o AD.


Jako lijepo pojašnjeno  :Smile:

----------


## kata.klik

i netražim ja ispriku roda, nego tražim samo da se lagano smanji linčovanje sa strane nas na patronažne i pedijatrice koje možda između ostalih savjeta o dojenju i pomoći pri dojenju vam donesu dva tri letka i o AD, jer nikada neznate što vas čeka....a kad u srijedu popodne saznate da od četvrtka navečer nećeš više smjeti dojiti, takvi papirići vam jako puno pomognu...
i moja patronažna i moja pedica su bile jako dobre i stručne i od pomoći.

----------


## anchie76

> potpisujem...tu ja vidim problem....treba podupirati dojenje, davati savjete, ali apsolutno linčovat sve koji kažu da proizvode AD mi je suludo, pa negdje trebam naći informaciju....


A što se dogodilo s djetetovim pedijatrom, zbog čega on nije pomogao u toj situaciji?  Mislim da bi pedijatar svakako morao znati da dijete prelazi na prehranu adapt pa onda u skladu s tim i pomoći majci kako da to uspješno prebrodi.

----------


## anchie76

> i netražim ja ispriku roda, nego tražim samo da se lagano smanji linčovanje sa strane nas na patronažne i pedijatrice koje možda između ostalih savjeta o dojenju i pomoći pri dojenju vam donesu dva tri letka i o AD, jer nikada neznate što vas čeka....a kad u srijedu popodne saznate da od četvrtka navečer nećeš više smjeti dojiti, takvi papirići vam jako puno pomognu...


Papirići ti u toj situaciji sigurno neće puno pomoći, jer to što piše na njima je REKLAMA a ne nepristrana informacija. Kada se mama nađe u takvoj situaciji onda sistem mora biti tako posložen da pedijatar i patronažna pomognu mami a ne da se od nje očekuje da donese odluku na osnovu papirića na koje je naletila (jer je marketing te firme mega jak pa zato dilaju papiriće, a oni drugi nisu jaki pa ne dilaju - što apsolutno nema veze s činjenicom kakav je njihov proizvod, na osnovu papirića samo vidimo da je marketing jednih jači od drugih).

----------


## cvijeta73

> čija isprika? 
> 
> 
> Ja vjerujem da se, kao što su Ina i Kata.klik objasnile, žene jako loše osjećaju kada se nađu u situaciji da na forumu koji osjećaju svojim najednom ne mogu naći informaciju koje su njima taj čas izuzetno važne. .


pa što nije dovoljan razlog za ispriku činjenica da se vjerna članica foruma osjeća jako loše, radi foruma?  :Undecided: 

ponavljam, eto, ja sam zahvalna forumu radi toga što sam se loše osjećala, jer sam sretna što sam dojila dve i pol godine. ali mi je žao što se radi "mojeg" dojenja kata.klik osjećala loše u ionako teškoj situaciji.

----------


## anchie76

> i moja patronažna i moja pedica su bile jako dobre i stručne i od pomoći.


Super, to je ono što je bitno!

----------


## anchie76

> pa što nije dovoljan razlog za ispriku činjenica da se vjerna članica foruma osjeća jako loše, radi foruma?


Ja sam sigurna da je na forumu jako puno cura koje su se barem u jednom trenu jako loše osjećale zbog foruma - ja prva.  Bojim se da je to neizbježno jer ne postoji mjesto koje će zagarantirati da svi budu zadovoljni i da se samo dobro osjećaju  :Undecided:

----------


## kata.klik

i nisam mislila da se na forumu treba pričati o AD, ali samo se nesmije zatvoriti kanali protoka informacija i o njemu kao opciji, dapače treba biti neko mjesto di je dojenje apsolutno na prvom mjestu. ali linčovanje patronažnih jer su dale letke o adaptiranom mi je totalno apsurdno.
mene je moja patronažna pitala, jel dojim, jel imam mlijeka, pokazala kako najlakše da to radim, dva tri načina, pogledala cice, nije me ni u jednom trenutku dovodila u sumnju jel radim nešto dobro, na vaganju mi je uvjek govorila, na ništa se ne brinite, dobro on napreduje, nije važno što je dobio malo manje na kilaži jer ga dojite, sve je to normalno....(nije mi dala nikakve reklame) ali baš to bi mi u mom trenutku puno pomoglo...

p.s. dobro sam, sve polako ostaje iza nas, nadam se da će nalazi uskoro biti skroz pozitivni...

----------


## Ivanna

Ne razumijem zašto je toliko važno da baš na Rodi nađete te informacije?
Pa ima i drugih foruma!

Pedijatar može preporučiti mlijeko, zašto ne? Ali na temelju čega? Reklamnih letaka. Nema objektivnih, nepristranih informacija. Jednostavno nema. 

Meni su u rodilištu preporučili baš određeno mlijeko i lijepo objasnili koliko žličica, koliko vode, koliko dnevno..., iako ih ja to nisam pitala, iako sam dojila i adap. mlijeko mi nikad nije trebalo. To je po meni puno veći problem od nereklamiranja adaptiranog. Kao da ovo što sam ja doživjela u rodilištu nije reklama!

p.s. kata, držim fige da nalazi budu dobri!

----------


## anchie76

> ali linčovanje patronažnih jer su dale letke o adaptiranom mi je totalno apsurdno.


Meni nije.  Nismo mi to izmislili, nego oni puno pametniji od nas koji su uvidjeli da će dojenje čovječanstva otići k vragu ako se stvari nastave razvijati kako se razvijaju, pa su odlučili uvesti neka pravila što je ok raditi a što nije.  I definitivno nije ok dijeliti letke o adaptiranom majkama kojima ide dojenje dobro, zbog čega im potkopavati dojenje?

No s druge strane, zbog čega ta patronažna ne bi mogla dati taj letak mamama koje ga traže?  Zašto bi ga morala dijeliti svima neselektivno?

----------


## anchie76

> Meni su u rodilištu preporučili baš određeno mlijeko i lijepo objasnili koliko žličica, koliko vode, koliko dnevno..., iako ih ja to nisam pitala, iako sam dojila i adap. mlijeko mi nikad nije trebalo. To je po meni puno veći problem od nereklamiranja adaptiranog. Kao da ovo što sam ja doživjela u rodilištu nije reklama!


uf.. to JE reklama i to reklama najgore vrste.

----------


## kata.klik

samo još jednom...ne moram ja na rodi dobiti informacije o AD, ali mislim da je uredu da vam patronažna spomene kad vam dođe u posjet i tu opciju a ne da ju se linčuje jer je eto usudila se spomenuti nešto drugo sem dojenja, o tome ja pričam....*nemojte biti isključive....ja sam bila, ništa drugo osim dojenja mi nije bilo dobro*...i vjerovatno bi kao i mnoge druge od vas i ja reagirala na patronažnu da mi je u prvom posjetu spomenula AD, ali jbg. nikad neznate što vas u životu čeka...

----------


## anchie76

Kata.klik,

razumijem te, kužim što pričaš.  No ne slažem se s tobom.  Broj mama koje će se naći u tvojoj situaciji je statistički vrlo mali (hvala Bogu!), i te mame će u toj ključnoj situaciji dobiti informaciju (nadam se) od te iste patronažne i pedijatrice kad zaškripi.

Patronažna koja dolazi u posjet nema što mami kao defaultnu vrijednost spominjati opciju adaptiranog (ukoliko mama želi dojiti), jer je dojenje ono što je predodređeno za ljudski rod i u konačnici neetično je mamu navoditi na nešto što nije najbolja opcija za nju i njezino dijete.   A ako dođe do toga da dojenje nije moguće, onda je zaista dobro da postoji adapt i da ta patronažna podijeli informacije koje ima s mamom i pomogne joj u toj situaciji.

I naravno da smo mi svi u konačnici "isključivi" - svi želimo apsolutno najbolje svojoj djeci (ne govorim tu samo o dojenju), i naravno da nas boli ako nismo u mogućnosti im dati to što mislimo da bi bilo jedino dobro za njih.  To je apsolutno normalna reakcija i normalan osjećaj  :Love:

----------


## spajalica

meni sad nije nesto jasno.
neko mora preci na AD i trazi informaciju. i u cemu je problem? 
nema je na rodi,pa nije roda sveto slovo za sve. roda se odlucila za dojenje, tu mozes naci sve informacije u vezi toga. mozes pitati. roda se za to odlucila.
niko, ali niko na tebe nece gledati kao na nesto cudnovato ako ne dojis. na zalost kod nas je cesce obrnut proces.
vec je receno da informaciju mozes dobiti na dosta mjesta, pa i na drugim roditeljskim forumima.

sad prica oko papirica. ne kuzim sta nekome moze pomoci papiric. sta ti moze reci vise od tvog pedijatra ili patronazne? ali lijepi papiric, ostaje u sjecanju. brand ostaje memoriran i kad neko se nadje u poziciji kate klik, otice ce i kupiti to sto mu je negdje oslao memorirano. i to je reklama. za moj pojam perfidna. dakle da kad zapadnes u probelm da te pedijatar savjetuje i da tamo dobijes pravu informaciju, a ne da u takvim osjetljivim trenutcima se osljanjas na papiric.

----------


## ina33

> samo još jednom...ne moram ja na rodi dobiti informacije o AD, ali mislim da je uredu da vam patronažna spomene kad vam dođe u posjet i tu opciju a ne da ju se linčuje jer je eto usudila se spomenuti nešto drugo sem dojenja, o tome ja pričam....*nemojte biti isključive....ja sam bila, ništa drugo osim dojenja mi nije bilo dobro*...i vjerovatno bi kao i mnoge druge od vas i ja reagirala na patronažnu da mi je u prvom posjetu spomenula AD, ali jbg. nikad neznate što vas u životu čeka...


Katak.klik, pls nemoj se živcirati oko dojenje - adaptirano. Kako budeš kao majka stjecala razna iskustva, možda ti se poljuljaju i druge neprikosnovene postavke koje ćeš negdje pročitati. 

Sve će biti OK, sumnjam da će kutije AD-a bit dilane od droga-dilera, bottomline - sve ti je to ista kaša (jedno od drugog AD-a, osim u specifičnom problemu - alergije itd.).

Svaki aktivizam je i isključiv.

Prihvati to tako, ako te muči ovo oko dojenja, onda zaključujem da si pobijedila najvažniju bitku ili da si na dobrom putu  :Heart: !

Nema recepata ni za što - od roditeljstva, pa do izbora AD-a, edukacija je koji put jedno, život je drugo i sve je OK, dok je zdrava glava tu, ti si sigurno Ok mama i sigurno ti je bilo teško prestati s dojenjem i naići na šutnju od onih s kojima si se emotivno povezala, ali to je tako - to nije osoba, nego organizacija, sa svojim misijmama, vizijama, pravilima itd.

----------


## ina33

A apstrahiraj one od zdravih, mladih i koje nemaju problema - ja ne bi nikad itd. Jer niko ne zna u kojoj će se stiuaciji naći i jer ima forumaša i ovakvih i onakvih, onih koji prihvaćaju samo jedno, a drugo ne, i onih koji su malo otvoreniji - uglavnom je to čak i dobno povezano - mlađi često znaju bit isključiviji, vjerovati u the Istinu (što god to bilo, na kojem god području) dok ih ne lupi nešto po glavi pa onda revidiraju ili ublaže stavove (mladi dragi, nemojte se uvrijediti, volim ja mladost, a svaka dob ima svojih prednosti i mana). To nije ništa osobno - to su samo fakti.

----------


## zarrin

> samo još jednom...ne moram ja na rodi dobiti informacije o AD, ali mislim da je uredu da vam patronažna spomene kad vam dođe u posjet i tu opciju a ne da ju se linčuje jer je eto usudila se spomenuti nešto drugo sem dojenja, o tome ja pričam....*nemojte biti isključive....ja sam bila, ništa drugo osim dojenja mi nije bilo dobro*...i vjerovatno bi kao i mnoge druge od vas i ja reagirala na patronažnu da mi je u prvom posjetu spomenula AD, ali jbg. nikad neznate što vas u životu čeka...


da al da li misliš da će u tom slučaju sve one nesigurne majke posegnuti prije/lakše za AD nego malo ustrajati da bi se uhodale i one i bebe sa dojenjem?
vjerojatno hoće, ja ih znam par takvih koje su pod "predostupnim" inforamcijama bile izbombardirane AD iako kod njih nije bilo razloga da ne doje kao kod tebe već jednostavno trebalo se uhodati no otišle su linijom manjeg otpora.
ja sam uvijek za to da se ženama kod koji je to potreba, ukaže pomoć od strane stručnih ljudi i po pitanju AD-a no ne da se s AD i informacijama o njemu ide prije nego ima potrebe.
stoga to spominjanje AD-a na prvom patronažnom posjetu po meni nije najbolje i najsretnije.

----------


## ina33

Da, kod nekih borbi je uvijek prvo misija i cilj na planu, od konkretne osobe i njenog problema. Kati.klik se sad, iz njene priče, čini da bi bilo lakše, a nisu joj sad u fokusu, pretpostavljam, neke mlade i neuke majke koje su reklame pokolebale, polazi od sebe (kao i svi mi). 

Nekoj koja misli da je mogla dojiti, smatra se uskraćenom što nije čitajući predivna iskustva o dojenju, a, looking back, smatra da joj je bilo pogubno što je bilo tako jednostavno posegnut za AD-om i nije imalo emotivni obol nečeg što je lošije, i nije znala kome se obratit za prodojeću info, smatra da je to koma.

Kate, Roda je dio većih ugovora itd. i ne može se sad toliko customizirati (nikoja organizacija ne može, ma ni ljudi pojedinci ne mogu), oni imaju svoje principe, a infaći su svi obojeni ovim ili onim, tako je kad za bilo što pitaš, ništa nije ono to je tako i nikako drugačije, sve moraš gledat ko ti govori i onda doći sama do neke svoje istine, spoznaje se često mijenjaju, danas jedno, sutra drugo. 

Drži se ti neke svoje, a budi svjesna da neke opće - a nema jedne, ima ih više, oko jako malo toga su svi ljudi suglasni - ti misliš da bi bilo dobro, neko da ne bi, Roda da ne bi, to je i potpisala, i to je to.

----------


## S2000

Da je meni  patronazna u pocetku dojenja, uhodavanja i pocetnih problema podijelila par letaka o AD-u u kojima pise kako poticu inteligenciju, sadrzavaju vitamine, zeljezo i sl.-ja iskreno mislim da bi moje dojenje otislo u zaborav. 
Jer malo kome krene otpocetka savrseno- a mamu u problemima najlakse je uhvatit sa lijepom reklamom site i mirne bebe. 
Srecom pa mi patronazna nije dijelila letke i da su mi na krevetu bile samo Rodine knjizice- Rodin kljun i Dojenje. 
Tako da nase jos uvijek uspjesno dojenje dijelom dugujemo i Rodi  :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Najbolje je što u obranu adaptiranog ustaju oni koji rade u toj industriji. Njihova objektivnost je stvarno neupitna.


 :Laughing: 

gdje to, ovdje na forumu?

----------


## n.grace

> postoji i treća vrsta ljudi. to je ona koja svakom ima nešto za reći, dijeliti packe, pametovat i zna ama baš sve na ovom svijetu - tko koliko radi, gdje radi, koliko je tko na bolovanju, brljbrlj...


...i tko bi što trebao raditi, misliti, pisati... Tko bi smio uopće nešto i reći, tko ne bi...

dutka_lutka, kakve veze tvoj post ima s naslovom teksta "Posišite ovo?" I sadržajem istog?

----------


## kata.klik

a mene zanima broj uzorak osoba na kojima je rađeno istraživanje...nije isto ako je 
jedno od 100, jedno 1000 ili jedno 10000 djece....tri puta više mi ne znači apsolutno ništa...

----------


## dutka_lutka

Ne znam zašto bi si predbacivala, ako nije imala drugog izbora. 

A možda je ti podaci ponukaju da se potrudi naći neku mamu, svoju sestru, prijateljicu, zašto ne i forumašicu, koja ima višak mlijeka, koji bi inače zamrznula i nakraju možda, nažalost, morala i baciti.

Ako su razlog nedojenju bili zdravstveni problemi, takva mama može, na temelju podastrtih podataka, donijeti i odluku da krene u relaktaciju.

Ili, sjećam se da je jedna forumašica pisala da je imala apsces, pa je zbog velikih bolova odustala od dojenja. Sad mi pada na pamet da je to vjerojatno bilo samo na jednoj dojci, tako da je postojala mogućnost da doji samo na drugu dojku. Ako to želi, naravno.

Čini mi se da će se žene, poznavajući rizike adaptiranog, možda lakše odlučiti na odvajanje malo više svog vremena i truda, da bi se dojenje ipak uspostavilo, ako je moguće.

Imam jednu knjigu američkih autorica, "Što očekivati prve godine". Knjiga je vrlo informativna, dosta piše i o raznim dječjim bolestima, ali dojenje i nedojenje se spominju kao gotovo jednakovrijedne alternative. :zbunjeni: (Iako se navodi da majke mogu dojiti i svoju usvojenu djecu.)

----------


## dutka_lutka

Odgovarala sam jennifer_gentle.

----------


## Dijana

> Ne znam zašto bi si predbacivala, ako nije imala drugog izbora. 
> 
> A možda je ti podaci ponukaju da se potrudi naći neku mamu, svoju sestru, prijateljicu, zašto ne i forumašicu, koja ima višak mlijeka, koji bi inače zamrznula i nakraju možda, nažalost, morala i baciti.


Sad bi se neka mama koje ne može dojiti još trebala gristi jer nije tražila zamjensku dojilju 
(na koliko?-cca godinu dana?) nego posegnula za ad? :Rolling Eyes: 
 Sve ljepše od ljepšeg. doduše, ovo ide čisto
dutka lutku, ne udrugu.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> Imam jednu knjigu američkih autorica, "Što očekivati prve godine". Knjiga je vrlo informativna, dosta piše i o raznim dječjim bolestima, ali dojenje i nedojenje se spominju kao gotovo jednakovrijedne alternative. :zbunjeni: (Iako se navodi da majke mogu dojiti i svoju usvojenu djecu.)


Imam i ja tu knjigu. Navode se dobrobiti dojenje, kao i dobrobiti Ad-a (mama može izaći, ukućani mogu sudjelovati u hranjenju itd.). To što sam to pročitala nije niti malo utjecalo na moju odluku da ipak dojim (dok se neke druge stvari umiješale).

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Sad bi se neka mama koje ne može dojiti još trebala gristi jer nije tražila zamjensku dojilju 
> (na koliko?-cca godinu dana?) nego posegnula za ad?


To si ti rekla.  :Mad:  Što ti pada na pamet?

Ne bi se ta mama trebala gristi, nego, ako želi, potražiti mamu s viškom mlijeka.



> Sve ljepše od ljepšeg. doduše, *ovo ide* čisto
> dutka lutku, ne udrugu.


Sramota, na kojoj je ovo razini.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Imam i ja tu knjigu. Navode se dobrobiti dojenje, kao i dobrobiti Ad-a (mama može izaći, ukućani mogu sudjelovati u hranjenju itd.). To što sam to pročitala nije niti malo utjecalo na moju odluku da ipak dojim (dok se neke druge stvari umiješale).


Ok. Eto, tamo ni riječi o rizicima prehrane adaptiranim, nego neozbiljno čavrljanje: "mama može izaći" i sl. 
Meni je to jako neozbiljno, da se spominje sudjelovanje ukućana u hranjenju, a ne može se reći da je to za dijete neka velika dobrobit, dok se ne spominju zdravstveni rizici formule. Dakle, ne pruža se prava informacija.

Ako bi adaptirano bilo isto što i majčino mlijeko, tek tada bi imalo smisla razmatrati ove opcije s izlascima itd. Ustvari, to su lažne prednosti adaptiranog. Izaći se može, i netko drugi nahraniti bebu može i izdojenim majčinim mlijekom.

----------


## Dijana

> To si ti rekla.  Što ti pada na pamet?
> 
> Ne bi se ta mama trebala gristi, nego, ako želi, potražiti mamu s viškom mlijeka.


A na to bi je mogao "ponukati" taj članak? Eto još jedne koristi od njega. Ma zapravo bi ga 
trebalo poslati svim novinama, vidim da koristi od njega samo rastu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ok. Eto, tamo ni riječi o rizicima prehrane adaptiranim, nego neozbiljno čavrljanje: "mama može izaći" i sl. 
> Meni je to jako neozbiljno, da se spominje sudjelovanje ukućana u hranjenju, a ne može se reći da je to za dijete neka velika dobrobit, dok se ne spominju zdravstveni rizici formule. Dakle, ne pruža se prava informacija.
> 
> Ako bi adaptirano bilo isto što i majčino mlijeko, tek tada bi imalo smisla razmatrati ove opcije s izlascima itd. Ustvari, to su lažne prednosti adaptiranog. Izaći se može, i netko drugi nahraniti bebu može i izdojenim majčinim mlijekom.


Vidiš, i ja imam tu knjigu, vrlo je kvalitetno napisana, objektivno i bez patetičnih i neprovjerenih "istraživanja".
I bez naslova poglavlja "Posišite ovo!"

----------


## anchie76

Dutka, kužim tvoju namjeru.. no način ti je loš.  Taman kad su se strasti krenule smirivati, ti si ih uspješno ponovo uskomešala.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> Ok. Eto, tamo ni riječi o rizicima prehrane adaptiranim, nego neozbiljno čavrljanje: "mama može izaći" i sl. 
> Meni je to jako neozbiljno, da se spominje sudjelovanje ukućana u hranjenju, a ne može se reći da je to za dijete neka velika dobrobit, dok se ne spominju zdravstveni rizici formule. Dakle, ne pruža se prava informacija.
> 
> Ako bi adaptirano bilo isto što i majčino mlijeko, tek tada bi imalo smisla razmatrati ove opcije s izlascima itd. Ustvari, to su lažne prednosti adaptiranog. Izaći se može, i netko drugi nahraniti bebu može i izdojenim majčinim mlijekom.



Uzmi u obzir da je to knjiga  napisana prije cca 30 godina. Ja jesam.

----------


## Pinky

nadam se da ću dojiti što duže. ali ne zato što mi je roda to rekla, već jednostavno zato što smatram prirodnim i dobrim da majka doji. ali, budući da ću roditi bilzance, apsolutno sam svjesna da će mi vjerojatno trebati i nadohrana. i *ne pada mi na pamet* da se grizem zbog toga ili da okolo tražim frendice da se izdoje lol 
mene je majka dojila samo mjesec ipo dana, ni dana u životu u bolnici nisam bila (kuc, kuc, kuc) i ne smatram da mi je život ičim ugrozila odustajanjem nakon mjesec ipo. mm je njegova majka dojila 2 ipo godine, i ne vidim neku njegovu zdravstvenu nadmoć nadamnom. 

mislim da je dojenje ili nedojenje intimna stvar žene i ne volim ovakvu agresivnu propagandu tipa dutke i još nekoliko forumašica koja me može samo odbiti umjesto zainteresirati za dojenje.
poštujem odluku rode da se ne piše o ad, o njemu ću se raspitivati na drugim forumima. ne poštujem nabijanje osjećaja krivnje svakoj majci koja ne može ili ne želi dojiti svoje dijete, jer su to intimne odluke žena u koje se ne treba miješati osim ako niste zamoljene da pružite eventualnu pomoć ili podršku pri dojenju.

----------


## n.grace

> mislim da je dojenje ili nedojenje intimna stvar žene i ne volim ovakvu agresivnu propagandu tipa dutke i još nekoliko forumašica koja me može samo odbiti umjesto zainteresirati za dojenje.


Potpuno se slažem.

----------


## Smajlich

Potpis na *Pinky*.  :Smile:

----------


## smedja

> ali, budući da ću roditi bilzance, apsolutno sam svjesna da će mi vjerojatno trebati i nadohrana. i *ne pada mi na pamet* da se grizem zbog toga ili da okolo tražim frendice da se izdoje lol


 Dojila 2 djece, apsolutno nikakav problem, cicama isto dal jede jedno ili dvoje djece...
Topli savjet da apriori ne razmisljas na ovaj nacin jer nema znanstvene ni ikakve druge utemeljenosti misliti da neces imati dovoljno mlijeka...

----------


## ina33

Potpis na pinky.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Dutka, kužim tvoju namjeru.. no način ti je loš. Taman kad su se strasti krenule smirivati, ti si ih uspješno ponovo uskomešala.


anchie, hvala ti na mišljenju. Inače te izuzetno cijenim. No, mislim da ničije osobno mišljenje mene ne obvezuje u smislu određivanja načina mog pisanja.

Ako sam bilo kada iznijela neku netočnu tvrdnju, molim da me se upozori na to. Isto tako, ako sam bilo čime prekršila pravila ovog foruma, molim da me se na to upozori. U suprotnom, očekujem da mogu slobodno pisati ono što mislim i navoditi činjenice.

Isto tako, očekujem da se SANKCIONIRAJU oni koji najgrublje krše kulturu komunikacije govoreći neistomišljenicima, npr. forumašu Davoru, grubim tonom da je bolje da šuti, a ista formulacija upućena je od strane iste osobe i administratorici ovog foruma.  :Shock:

----------


## Pinky

> Dojila 2 djece, apsolutno nikakav problem, cicama isto dal jede jedno ili dvoje djece...
> Topli savjet da apriori ne razmisljas na ovaj nacin jer nema znanstvene ni ikakve druge utemeljenosti misliti da neces imati dovoljno mlijeka...


hvala!! ma spremam se ja sve u 16 da moj tandemčić dojim što je duže moguće, samo sam htjela reći - ako mi i ne uspije, neću se gristi. dat ću sve od sebe, pa koliko ide, ide.

----------


## Ivanna

Ja sam tek sad pročitala ovaj tekst na portalu o kojem je počela rasprava.  :Embarassed: 
Je li to što je napisano istina ili ne, nemam pojma, ali je način na koji je tekst pisan bezveze! Zapravo, dio članka je ok, dio  :Shock: 
Inače, taj tekst baš i ne može utjecati na moju odluku da dojim. Što vam to znači da bi vas tekst prije odbio od dojenja nego zainteresirao?! Kao, vidi rode koji tekst su stavili, e ja sad baš neću dojiti?!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Slažem se da ne treba posebno naglašavati prednosti dojenja, nego prije rizike prehrane adaptiranim, ali stvar je u načinu. Oni naslovi ubijanje beba i slično mi nisu baš sjeli.  :Undecided: 
A ako kojim slučajem ne bih mogla/smjela dojiti, priznajem da bih se prije odlučila za ad nego za mlijeko druge dojilje. 
I naravno, prihvatila rizike koje takva prehrana nosi, a ne uvjeravala druge da je to isto ko i majčino mlijeko!

----------


## Pinky

> anchie, hvala ti na mišljenju. Inače te izuzetno cijenim. No, mislim da ničije osobno mišljenje mene ne obvezuje u smislu određivanja načina mog pisanja.
> 
> Ako sam bilo kada iznijela neku netočnu tvrdnju, molim da me se upozori na to. Isto tako, ako sam bilo čime prekršila pravila ovog foruma, molim da me se na to upozori. U suprotnom, očekujem da mogu slobodno pisati ono što mislim i navoditi činjenice.
> 
> Isto tako, očekujem da se SANKCIONIRAJU oni koji najgrublje krše kulturu komunikacije govoreći neistomišljenicima, npr. forumašu Davoru, grubim tonom da je bolje da šuti, a ista formulacija upućena je od strane iste osobe i administratorici ovog foruma.


dutka, ponekad je agresivan nastup puno gori od napisane riječi šuti.

----------


## smedja

> hvala!! ma spremam se ja sve u 16 da moj tandemčić dojim što je duže moguće, samo sam htjela reći - ako mi i ne uspije, neću se gristi. dat ću sve od sebe, pa koliko ide, ide.


 Naravno da se neces gristi ako ne uspijes, ali vidjet ces da ces uspjeti... ako ista pocne zapinjati ti zovi sos i po potrebi dodji u savjetovaliste za dojenje u rodu...

Pokusaj si svakako osigurati pomoc u pranju (i peglanju) robice, nosenju bebica i kuhanju, a da se ti mozes koncentirirati samo na sebe, odmor i dojenje i sigurno ces uspjeti

Drzim fige!!

----------


## Blekonja

malo pratim ovo sve napisala sam jedan post na samom početku i mogu samo dadati da potpuno od riječi do riječi potpisujem Pinky  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaP

> Što vam to znači da bi vas tekst prije odbio od dojenja nego zainteresirao?! Kao, vidi rode koji tekst su stavili, e ja sad baš neću dojiti?!


Da sam, kao trudnica, naišla na takav članak, ne bih dalje čitala o prednostima dojenja na portalu, već bih tražila info dalje. Ne bih vjerovala niti drugim objavljenim člancima pa ne bih tako samu sebe uskratila za cijeli niz korisnih i poučnih savjeta. Eto zašto. To nije odustajanje od dojenja zbog inata, već gubitak na korisnim info radi kojih vjerovatno ne bih znala da je ok da mi dijete doji cijeli dan i da to ne znači da mi je mlijeko slabo, već njoj tako paše. 

I dok sam čitala i pripremala se za dojenje drugog djeteta, "čuvala" sam se takvih članaka jer moj racio ne funkcionira na toj razini i jako mi je bitno da dobijem objektivne i znanstveno utemeljene informacije. Kad to kažem, mislim na statistiku jer ju znam čitati i jasno mi je da 5x nečeg ne znači ništa dok se ne da info o broju uzorka, jasni postoci itd.

----------


## Pinky

> Što vam to znači da bi vas tekst prije odbio od dojenja nego zainteresirao?! Kao, vidi rode koji tekst su stavili, e ja sad baš neću dojiti?! 
> [/U]!


vjeruj mi da većina ljudi u rl u mom životnom okruženju, na žalost, ima jako loše mišljenje o rodama (mlade majke pogotovo). ne vjerujem da je to zbog propagiranja dojenja, već zbog NAČINA propagiranja dojenja, i to mi je puno žena reklo. ima tu još nekih zamjerki žena u mome okruženju na rode, ali agresivan stav je glavni razlog. i vjerujem da bi one reagirale na način kojeg si opisala, koliko god to tebi čudno zvučalo.

i koliko god im ja pokušala objasniti koju ulogu su rode odigrale u mom životu, kao žene koja se bori sa neplodnosti, nema šanse da me slušaju.
kad kažem da ću koristiti platnene pelene, gledaju me ko freaka. da ću dojiti blizance - opet freak (plus ono klasično - da, da, SAD tako govoriš, čut ćemo te mi kad rodiš...)

i to je naša realnost. ne znam kako je u zagrebu, u dalmaciji je tako.

----------


## Ivanna

Imate pravo, ne razmišljamo svi jednako! A valjda bi to nekog i odbilo onda. Ali stvarno, teško mi je to razumijeti!
Istina, i ja vidim da Roda ima ne baš dobar imidž u javnosti što mi je stvarno žao jer su im ciljevi fenomenalni.
Očito je stvar u načinu i pristupu, jer se dio onog teksta (kad smo se već njega uhvatili, jelte!) može svesti pod agresivan marketing!

----------


## smedja

Iskreno, bas me zanima ovo sto si napisala...

Mislim da je roda "agresivna" jedino u zastiti koda (koji zabranjuje reklamiranje AD). Iskreno, i meni nekad davno je bilo smjesno kako je roda "skocila" na praksu HP-a da uz telegram salje dudice i bocice, ali upoznavanjem s materijom i nakon sto sam postala mama, namucila se s uspostavom dojenja, naslusala se losih savjeta sto u bolnici sto od patronaze sam shvatila zasto tu treba biti "agresivan" i ustrajati.

Proizvodjaci AD su u glave usadili ljudima da je to skoro isto kao majcino mlijeko a puno lakse za primjenu i rezultira sretnim bebama koje puno spavaju, ne bljucaju (antirefluksivne itd formule). Moj muz nakon naseg teskog iskustva ima misljenje da ne doje zene kojima se neda i ne zele, sto mislim da nije istina. Vecina zena ne doji  jer im je okolina, (nazalost najcesce obitelj, ali i posredno i proizvodjaci AD) podmetnula nogu i cesto nehotice sabotirala njihovo dojenje, umjesto da  ih je potapsala po ramenu i dala potporu. Koliko puta smo samo culi neka se majka "ne muci" s tim dojenjem nego nek da bocicu. Ja na zalost dosta puta.

A roda, zalosno mi je ako to netko ne vidi daje njeznu i majcinsku potporu svim mamama koje doje ili zele dojiti, pomazu im nesebicno u tim pokusajima, bodre da ne odustanu pri problemima i da govore jasno da je dojenje bebe ljudima (sisavcima) skroz normalno i svojstveno i tako treba ostati.
Napada se kultura bocice koja negira nasu prirodu.

----------


## Pinky

jako lijep post smedja. 

meni je žalosno kad su ljudi isključivi, kao ovi o kojima sam pisala.
a i stav - vidit ćemo te kad rodiš, kako ćeš onda pričat - je jako negativan stav sa kojim se susrećem stalno. a budući da sam tvrdoglava ko konj, te priče me mogu samo natrati da još više zagrizem u ono što sam zacrtala i ne puštam  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

Meni je žalosno što netko ne vidi koliko je agresivno, pretjerano i zastrašivački "posiši to", tj. sasvim je različito od gore navedenog pristupa nježne i majčinske potpore.

----------


## smedja

Pinky imas srece sto si tvrdoglava, i ja sam bila ista.. pa sam uspjela u dojenju, ali da nisam ja ja, sa strucnim savjetima koje sam dobivala sigurno ne bi uspjela. Spasilo me kad sam se negdje 10. dan djetetovog zivota konacno odvazila nazvati sos telefon... mislila sam da je to sramota... zvati i pitati za pomoc... dobila sam njezne rijeci utjehe i potpore i puno strucnog znanja...

----------


## Ivanna

> a i stav - vidit ćemo te kad rodiš, kako ćeš onda pričat - je jako negativan stav sa kojim se susrećem stalno. a budući da sam tvrdoglava ko konj, te priče me mogu samo natrati da još više zagrizem u ono što sam zacrtala i ne puštam


Potpisujem! 

smedja, ja se potpuno slažem s tobom. Meni su Rodini tekstovi o dojenju bili sveto pismo u trudnoći i nakon poroda. Isprintala sam ih i štrebala! I to je ono što je meni pomoglo da dojim skoro 2 i pol god. Ni sestre u rodilištu ni patronažna ni pedijatar ni okolina. Samo Roda, potpora dojenju kakvu svaka trudnica i mlada mama trebaju. 

Ali da ih prati takav imidž, istina je nažalost. Naslov ubijanje beba baš i nije nježan.  :Undecided:

----------


## Deaedi

> Da sam, kao trudnica, naišla na takav članak, ne bih dalje čitala o prednostima dojenja na portalu, već bih tražila info dalje. Ne bih vjerovala niti drugim objavljenim člancima pa ne bih tako samu sebe uskratila za cijeli niz korisnih i poučnih savjeta. Eto zašto.


Upravo tako. Taj članak ruši vjerodostojnost drugih, korisnih informacija.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Meni je žalosno što netko ne vidi koliko je agresivno, pretjerano i zastrašivački "posiši to", tj. sasvim je različito od gore navedenog pristupa nježne i majčinske potpore.


X

Ali, sve ostalo što se čini po pitanju dojenja mi je za svaku pohvalu.
I ona moja, naša  :Smile: , skripta je uglavnom s Rodinih stranica.

Meni je filtriranje informacija s interneta sasvim normalni dio pretraživanja. I često me upravo senzacionalizam odbija od nekih portala pa preskočim i dijelove koji su možda kvalitetni(ji). Što bi bilo šteta kad se radi o Rodinim tekstovima o dojenju (zahvaljujući kojima sam npr. uspješno dojila tijekom cijele trudnoće, a tu sam prvi put pročitala da je to moguće, dozvoljeno, neštetno...). 



O.T. Pinky, ma sve ćeš ti moći, i tandemašiti, i platnenopelenašiti... Ako zapne, ja sam samo 100-tinjak km od tebe, zovi samo zovi...  :Yes:

----------


## ina33

> Upravo tako. Taj članak ruši vjerodostojnost drugih, korisnih informacija.


x jer se tu događa ono odlijepljivanje "o čemu ovi". I nije to jedini članak, znamo koji drugi je takav i istu reakciju izaziva. Nema ih puno, ali su "moćni", a ne vjerujem u to da žene treba zastrašiti, kao malu djecu, da bi mogle ispravno odlučiti ili bile osviještene o rizicima.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ma da, stalno se ponavljamo, mi ne-volonteri   :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Koji drugi tekst je takav?

Edit; ahaaa sad sam se sjetila da je netko spominjao...carski? Ni to nisam čitala. Morat ću.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ma da, stalno se ponavljamo, mi ne-volonteri


Kakvi ne-volonteri, pa mi volontiramo u forumskim rasprodajama, to je najtezi oblik volontiranja.   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Koji drugi tekst je takav?


Onaj o carskom rezu.

----------


## Pinky

> ti tako odeš i na british journal i tražiš reference?
> kad čitaš knjige isto tako? pišeš autoru ako te grebe to što piše?
> hoćeš li sad za svaki budući članak o nedostacima adaptiranog tako gorljivo skakati? ma daj...
> 
> vjerodostojan ili ne na portalu je i stajaće jer mi znamo da je dobar i vjerodostojan, da pogađa bit industrije koja je nemilosrdna po pitanju dobivanja svake lipe ili dolara od nedojenja. od toga žive. od toga se bogate. ko se bogati na dojenju?
> 
> roda je članica ibfana i štiti dojenje na različite načine.
> guglajte ibfan i vidite čime se bave. mlaćenjem prazne slame i iznošenjem netočnih informacija? ne bih rekla. pogledajte što radi industrija.


pa je li na kraju vjerodostojan ili ne? ili je vjerodostojan jer VI kažete da je vjerodostojan?

i ton je baš fin, srećom nije upotrjebljena riječ koja počinje na s. da se ne bi kogod uvrijedio lol

pa se mi ovdje nešto čudimo negativnom imidžu roda u javnosti...

----------


## Cubana

Pinky, Mamiti je taj članak kao vjerska dogma. To je tako i jao onome tko se usudi propitkivati,

----------


## anchie76

Da ne dozvoljavamo (vaše kontinuirano) propitkivanje, ova tema ne bi postojala  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

i niti bi postojao na forumu itko od vas koji propitkuju  :Laughing:   sorry, morala sam se nadovezati na ovo "jao onome tko se usudi" ..

----------


## tomita

> Pinky, Mamiti je taj članak kao vjerska dogma. To je tako i jao onome tko se usudi propitkivati,


 ovo je stvarno ružno :Nope:

----------


## kata.klik

> ovo je stvarno ružno


zašto je to tako ružno?

zašto ja i dalje nisam dobila odgovor na svoje pitanje i zašto barem jednom rode ne popuste i svate da možda nisu u pravu i da im ovakav marketing ne služi za dobru reklamu nego lošu?

i ponovo pitam "Tko je na ovom topicu ijednom riječju rekao nešto protiv dojenja, potpore i ostalom što udruga radi za promicanje dojenja?" jedino pitanje je zadnjih pet stranica opravdanost onakvog članka...htjele vi to ili ne eto ja sam na takvo nešto naletila na vašem portalu nigdje drugdje i nije da me nije pogodio i zgrozio i da se nisam zamislila....a zar mi takvo nešto treba? da sam to pročitala na monitoru, indexu, 24 sata...samo bi se nasmijala i okrenula, ali je u moj glavi težinu dobio jer sam ga pročitala na rodinom forumu...i sad ja nisam jedna od onih koje se eto dvoumila oko dojenja ili ne, zbog kojih je tekst "navodno" na portalu. meni je dojenje bilo normalno ne nametnuto od ikog, i nijedna formula, patronažna ili pedijatrica ne bi ga mogla dovesti u pitanje. 

i opet mi nije jasno, reći da je rizik 5 puta veći, pet puta veći od čega? pa ja trenutno imam 5o puta veće šanse da će mi se avion zaletiti u zgradu i ubiti i mene i muža i dijete, nego da će moje djete hranjeno AD dobiti išta od navedenog u tom tekstu....RAZMISLITE O TOM....

----------


## kata.klik

i još jedna stvar zašto vam je toliko teško priznati da se eto i ta prokleta industrija AD trudi napraviti što kvalitetniji i bolji proizvod, eto ja baš sad imam potrebu vjerovati u to, i da ulažu novce u kontrolu kvalitete i ispravnost tog proizvoda i smanjiti sve moguće rizike na minimum. A ne daj bože da kažem da istražuju i rade na tome da bude što sličnije MM...

i ako uporno tvrdite da je članak vjerodostojan, onda se potrudite nači znanstvene dokaze, naći rezultate istraživanja, napisati koliko je majki i djece ispitano (praćeno) i ako vam nije problem to sve prevesti na hrvatski, a ne ovako razbacivati se linkovima na forumu, koje samo rijetki razumiju, ja eto ne, jer mi toliko stručni engleski baš nije jača strana...

----------


## Cubana

> ovo je stvarno ružno


 To je ružno? Mamitini postovi su sve jedan ljepši od drugoga. Dođe mi da si ih u zbirku najljepših citata skupim.

----------


## smedja

> i još jedna stvar zašto vam je toliko teško priznati da se eto i ta prokleta industrija AD trudi napraviti što kvalitetniji i bolji proizvod, eto ja baš sad imam potrebu vjerovati u to, i da ulažu novce u kontrolu kvalitete i ispravnost tog proizvoda i smanjiti sve moguće rizike na minimum. A ne daj bože da kažem da istražuju i rade na tome da bude što sličnije MM...


Ovo razmisljanje je stetno, a usudila bi se reci i skroz pogresno.
Majke, AD NIKAD!!! ni za 10000 godina nece biti dovoljno slican majcinom mlijeku da bi se uopce mogao usporedjivati. 
AD se trudi zaraditi sto vise novca, prodati sto vise svog proizvoda. A vi koji to ne vidite i gurate glavu u pjesak mi ni malo niste jasni, kata ti pogotovo. Govoris u afektu ali je jako lose sto pises. Bila si uvjerena da je tvoje mlijeko nesto neprikosnoveno za hraniti svoje dijete, ali sad kad nisi uspjela, sad ces drugim zenama "ogaditi" dojenje i propagirati AD, zato jer nisi imala izbora, pa se uvjeravas da cijela industrija AD radi formulu bas po cijem mlijeku? Susjedinom? Mom? Tvom?
Mlijeko svake mame je JEDINSTVENO i stvoreno upravo za dijete koje je rodila.

Zalosno na sto se svela ova rasprava. Tuzna sam i razocarana svima vama.

Ne vidim zasto bi roda trosila resurse na prevodjenje dokaza da bi ti bila zadovoljna, a ovako ruzno pljujes i ogorceno napadas rodu i urednike... Zasto bi itko tebi ista trebao dokazivati?? Ocito si stvorila svoje misljenje, njega si gore i napisala, ja smatram da je sokantno krivo, ali nije mi vise stalo sto ti ili neki slicni tebi mislite.

----------


## kata.klik

> Ovo razmisljanje je stetno, a usudila bi se reci i skroz pogresno.
> Majke, AD NIKAD!!! ni za 10000 godina nece biti dovoljno slican majcinom mlijeku da bi se uopce mogao usporedjivati. 
> AD se trudi zaraditi sto vise novca, prodati sto vise svog proizvoda. A vi koji to ne vidite i gurate glavu u pjesak mi ni malo niste jasni, kata ti pogotovo. Govoris u afektu ali je jako lose sto pises. Bila si uvjerena da je tvoje mlijeko nesto neprikosnoveno za hraniti svoje dijete, ali sad kad nisi uspjela, sad ces drugim zenama "ogaditi" dojenje i propagirati AD, zato jer nisi imala izbora, pa se uvjeravas da cijela industrija AD radi formulu bas po cijem mlijeku? Susjedinom? Mom? Tvom?
> Mlijeko svake mame je JEDINSTVENO i stvoreno upravo za dijete koje je rodila.
> 
> Zalosno na sto se svela ova rasprava. Tuzna sam i razocarana svima vama.
> 
> Ne vidim zasto bi roda trosila resurse na prevodjenje dokaza da bi ti bila zadovoljna, a ovako ruzno pljujes i ogorceno napadas rodu i urednike... Zasto bi itko tebi ista trebao dokazivati?? Ocito si stvorila svoje misljenje, njega si gore i napisala, ja smatram da je sokantno krivo, ali nije mi vise stalo sto ti ili neki slicni tebi mislite.


e pa ja jesam uspjela, ja sam bez potpore ikog dojila, a ti da se nađeš u sličnoj situaciji kao i ja, na isti bi način razmišljala, i tebe bi isto taj članak zabolio i povrijedio, ma koliko ti sad u ovom trenutku mislila drugačije. 
ja ničim ne osporavam činjenicu da je MM najbolji izbor i prisni odnos majke i djeteta nešto predivno, ali vi uporno tvrdite da je eto AD ravno zlu, i eto OK je ako baš nemaš drugog izbora pa onda je opravdano trovati svoje dijete.  zašto to samo par osoba vidi na taj način? 

i uporno mi eto govorite, da si ne namećem osjećaj krivnje i da ja nisam imala drugog izbora pa je to opravdano, a s druge strane se trudite na tisuću naćina opravdati "POPUŠITE OVO"...

i zašto misliš da industrija AD ne radi na usavršavanju formule? zato što to tako kažu Rode. 
zašto bi bilo koje istraživanje koje kaže da je AD dobro, automatski bilo reklama? jer sigurno iza njega stoji industrija.

----------


## smedja

Zato jer sam osobno veliki protivnik konzumerizma i velikih korporacija, za koje sve cesce uvidjam da djeluju necasno i primarni cilj im je profit. Napisala sam svoje misljenje, a ne rodino misljenje. 

Jos jednom ponavljam, imam dojam da se roda "bori" protiv tih velikih korporacija koje proizvode i reklamiraju AD, dude i flasice iz razloga sto su u ovom podrucju djelovanja izrazito naklonjene prirodnom, kao i u pitanju poroda, a u pitanju MPO su na strani buducih roditelja koji se bore s bolesti neplodnosti i podupiraci njihovog prava na roditeljstvo. 
Dozvoljavam rodi da u svakom segmentu izabere svoj stav, meni je prihvatljiv rodin stav, a kome nije neka se obrati na neko drugo mjesto... to je moje misljenje...

----------


## Tashunica

> ovo je stvarno ružno


a joj draga... ružan je i tužan i onaj tekst.
vjerujem da se nitko nije niti na sekundu propitao kako bi se osjećao s druge strane pročitavši taj tekst.
jasno mi je da treba postojati marketing dojenja i ja mislim isto, čak mislim da treba biti stvarno jak, ali ne na ovaj način, ne vrijeđajući cijelu jednu grupu ljudi.
ovo nije marketing dojenja, ovo je antimarketing AD-a.

----------


## kata.klik

zašto je loše to što pišem? jer nisam luda i glupa, i eto znam razmišljati svojom glavom. Objektivna sam prema svijetu oko sebe, i eto znam da nije sve crno i bijelo, da eto svijet funkcionira u sivoj zoni.
i na što se svela rasprava, na to da ispada kako mi eto zagovaramo AD i reklamiramo ga i ne znam ja šta a to nije istina.
i smedja ja nikad nisam riječi jedne rekla o AD mlijeku do ovog topica, nikad nikom nisam savjetovala da ga uzme, nikad nikog omalovažavala jer doji, ali mi se eto to pokušava staviti u usta.

----------


## apricot

kato, jesi i nazvala SOS kada se problem pojavio?

(nisam sada sigurna jesi li otvorila topic, nekako mi zvuči poznato)

----------


## smedja

> ovo nije marketing dojenja, ovo je antimarketing AD-a.


Mislim da je upravo to cilj. Ljudima se pokusava pomoci da naprave "undo" toj masovnoj propagandi AD koja je ispirala mozgove 70ih i uvjeravala majke (u nasoj zemlji a i sire 70ih su se jako "obrazovali" u smjeru da je adaptirano isto cak i bolje od majcinog mlijeka) da ce hranjenjem AD djeca postati superiorna...
Nasljeđe je nazalost opce prisutno u smislu opce prihvatljivosti bocice...

Roda poziva na povratak prirodi, a priroda zna najbolje i superiorna je

----------


## Tashunica

dobro, meni je drago da je konačno netko priznao da tekst nema puno veze s marketingom dojenja.

----------


## Linda

Pratim već danima ovu raspravu i nikako da nađem prave riječi da se uključim.. Toliko je gorčine i s jedne i s druge strane, a čemu..? Pa, nismo li svi okupljeni na ovom forumu jer nas zbližava ono najdragocjenije što imamo, naša djeca.. nismo li sve mi u prvom redu majke, majke koje čine najbolje što znaju i mogu za njihovu dobrobit?
Razumijem katu i njezinu povrijeđenost, mogu razumjeti svaku majku koja iz bilo kojeg razloga nije uspjela s dojenjem, ali cure, razumite i vi da je Roda, kao udruga čiji je jedan od ciljeva zaštita, promocija i podrška dojenju, kao članica Ibfan-a, obvezna provoditi svoje ciljeve i pružati informacije o onome za što je kompetentna, odsnosno ne širiti propagandu ili neprovjerene informacije o onome za što nije, konkretno, o ad. mlijeku. 
Kato, želiš vjerovati da industrija radi na poboljšanju kvalitete formula, iskreno, i ja želim u to vjerovati, ali kad barataš informacijama o svim svojstvima i sastojcima majčinog mlijeka, činjenicom da je majčino mlijeko živa tvar, koja se mijenja tijekom podoja, tijekom dana, tijekom godišnjeg doba, s rastom djeteta, koje sadrži žive stanice koje štite dijete od čitavog niza svakojakih infekcija, alergija... onda je logično da takvo nešto jednostavno ne možeš strpati u kutiju ili limenku. To je žalosna činjenica, ali činjenica je.
Opet, hvala bogu da su izmislili formulu, zbog svih beba čije majke, poput tebe, zaista nisu u mogućnosti dojiti.
Ali industriji to nije dovoljno, takvih je slučajeva premalo da bi se stvorio kapital. I onda se ulaže u reklame. I još reklama.. I sama sam nekad bila žrtva reklama i znam kakvu moć imaju. I protiv toga se borimo, ne protiv majki, dojilja ili nedojilja.

----------


## kata.klik

> Pratim već danima ovu raspravu i nikako da nađem prave riječi da se uključim.. Toliko je gorčine i s jedne i s druge strane, a čemu..? Pa, nismo li svi okupljeni na ovom forumu jer nas zbližava ono najdragocjenije što imamo, naša djeca.. nismo li sve mi u prvom redu majke, majke koje čine najbolje što znaju i mogu za njihovu dobrobit?
> Razumijem katu i njezinu povrijeđenost, mogu razumjeti svaku majku koja iz bilo kojeg razloga nije uspjela s dojenjem, ali cure, razumite i vi da je Roda, kao udruga čiji je jedan od ciljeva zaštita, promocija i podrška dojenju, kao članica Ibfan-a, obvezna provoditi svoje ciljeve i pružati informacije o onome za što je kompetentna, odsnosno ne širiti propagandu ili neprovjerene informacije o onome za što nije, konkretno, o ad. mlijeku. 
> Kato, želiš vjerovati da industrija radi na poboljšanju kvalitete formula, iskreno, i ja želim u to vjerovati, ali kad barataš informacijama o svim svojstvima i sastojcima majčinog mlijeka, činjenicom da je majčino mlijeko živa tvar, koja se mijenja tijekom podoja, tijekom dana, tijekom godišnjeg doba, s rastom djeteta, koje sadrži žive stanice koje štite dijete od čitavog niza svakojakih infekcija, alergija... onda je logično da takvo nešto jednostavno ne možeš strpati u kutiju ili limenku. To je žalosna činjenica, ali činjenica je.
> Opet, hvala bogu da su izmislili formulu, zbog svih beba čije majke, poput tebe, zaista nisu u mogućnosti dojiti.
> Ali industriji to nije dovoljno, takvih je slučajeva premalo da bi se stvorio kapital. I onda se ulaže u reklame. I još reklama.. I sama sam nekad bila žrtva reklama i znam kakvu moć imaju. I protiv toga se borimo, ne protiv majki, dojilja ili nedojilja.


*X*

----------


## smedja

Bravo Linda, prekrasno si srocila to sto imam osjecaj vecina sudionika teme misli...

----------


## Tashunica

odlično napisano linda.
bilo bi lijepo da su i tekstovi na portalu u istom tonu.

----------


## cvijeta73

bravo linda!
i sad još maknite taj tekst s portala (jedan tekst od njih - koliko?) i svi zadovoljni.
al ne, imam osjećaj da će taj tekst stajati tamo i kad moja M bude mama, pa ćemo se zajedno javljati na topike peticija protiv "posišite ovo" teksta  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

bake tash, cvijeta, deaedi, ina33 itd protiv baka anchie, mamite i mame ju  :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

> bake tash, cvijeta, deaedi, ina33 itd protiv baka anchie, mamite i mame ju


 :Laughing: 

tko zna što će smisliti dok naš podmladak stasa za dojenje pa ćemo imati još jednu stranu za borbu.

----------


## fritulica1

> bravo linda!
> i sad još maknite taj tekst s portala (jedan tekst od njih - koliko?) i svi zadovoljni


Nadam se da se aktivistice nece oglusiti na sve izreceno ovdje u vezi s tekstom na portalu.

----------


## apricot

to "aktivistice", "volonterke"... to je posprdno?

----------


## Svimbalo

Ajme, apri, pa gdje sad to vidiš?

----------


## fritulica1

Ma kako bi moglo biti posprdno, apricot?
Pa Rode aktivistice su masu toga napravile (i na MPO podrucju), ali neka ponekad uvaze i konstruktivne kritike.

----------


## Beti3

> zašto ja i dalje nisam dobila odgovor na svoje pitanje i zašto barem jednom rode ne popuste i svate da možda nisu u pravu i da im ovakav marketing ne služi za dobru reklamu nego lošu?
> 
> i ponovo pitam "Tko je na ovom topicu ijednom riječju rekao nešto protiv dojenja, potpore i ostalom što udruga radi za promicanje dojenja?" jedino pitanje je zadnjih pet stranica opravdanost onakvog članka...htjele vi to ili ne eto ja sam na takvo nešto naletila na vašem portalu nigdje drugdje i nije da me nije pogodio i zgrozio i da se nisam zamislila....a zar mi takvo nešto treba? da sam to pročitala na monitoru, indexu, 24 sata...samo bi se nasmijala i okrenula, ali je u moj glavi težinu dobio jer sam ga pročitala na rodinom forumu...i sad ja nisam jedna od onih koje se eto dvoumila oko dojenja ili ne, zbog kojih je tekst "navodno" na portalu. meni je dojenje bilo normalno ne nametnuto od ikog, i nijedna formula, patronažna ili pedijatrica ne bi ga mogla dovesti u pitanje. 
> 
> i opet mi nije jasno, reći da je rizik 5 puta veći, pet puta veći od čega? pa ja trenutno imam 5o puta veće šanse da će mi se avion zaletiti u zgradu i ubiti i mene i muža i dijete, nego da će moje djete hranjeno AD dobiti išta od navedenog u tom tekstu....RAZMISLITE O TOM....


Da znam napraviti veliki x za potpisati, napravila bih, ovako samo da ti napišem da se potpuno slažem sa tvojim mišljenjem. I sa idućim tvojim postom.
Treba naglašavati da je dojenje najbolje, ali ne pisati ružno o AD. Po mome mišljenju, uvijek više vrijedi naglašavati pozitivne osobine onoga što propagiramo, nego kuditi ono protiv čega smo. Kao i u predizbornoj kampanji. :Yes:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Roda, kao udruga čiji je jedan od ciljeva zaštita, promocija i podrška dojenju, kao članica Ibfan-a, obvezna provoditi svoje ciljeve i pružati informacije o onome za što je kompetentna, *odsnosno ne širiti propagandu ili neprovjerene informacije o onome za što nije*, konkretno, o ad. mlijeku.


tako je

da parafraziram "i jedna povrijeđena žena je previše"

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> to "aktivistice", "volonterke"... to je posprdno?


Ja sam spominjala ne-volonterke, u kontekstu dutkinih prigovora nama koje ništa ne radimo, osim pisanja i prigovaranja na forumu.

Žao mi je ako je zvučalo posprdno, nije mi bila namjera.
Uz to, svi smo već nebrojeno puta istaknuli da zaista cijenimo vaš trud i rad na području promicanja dojenja u Hr.



I da usput potpišem sladjanu, baš sam i ja htjela izdvojiti ovu rečenicu iz Lindinog posta.

----------


## tomita

> zašto je to tako ružno?


ružan mi je taj način na koji se osobno proziva Mamita.

----------


## Pinky

> ružan mi je taj način na koji se osobno proziva Mamita.


vidiš kako je sve u oku promatrača. meni je bio jako ružan način na koji je mamita odgovorila, kojeg sam citirala.

----------


## anchie76

Meni je drago da je lindin post došao do mnogih, jer je u njemu sažeto ono što je puno nas već napisalo ovdje - al valjda se pogubi u raspravi.  Lijepo sažeto linda  :Love:

----------


## Cubana

> ružan mi je taj način na koji se osobno proziva Mamita.


 Ružno je i ona odgovarala na moje postove.

----------


## Sirius Black

Jasno mi je što muči kata.klik jer sam imala isti problem, ali tome nije kriva Roda. Moje prvo dijete je bilo dojeno 2 god., drugo 2 mj. zbog moje bolesti. Nikad nisam razmišljala o ad. mlijeku niti sam uopće znala koja sve. postoje ni kakva su iskustva. Prva cura je loše reagirala na mlijeko koji su joj dali u rodilištu, i imala al. reakciju na mlijeko po preporuci pedijatrice s kojim smo od godinu dana miješali pahuljice. Nisam nikad od nikog dobila informaciju o ad. mlijeku i tu večer kad sam završila na hitnoj a druga cura imala 2 mj., muž je jurio u ljekarnu da kupi mlijeko koje su njoj davali u rodilištu i dobro ga je prihvaćala. Svi smo bili presretni kad su je MM i baka uspjeli nahraniti i kaj je dobro prihvatila mlijeko i nije imala nikakve smetnje. 
Problem je u tome da je teško pronaći na jednom mjestu kvalitetne informacije o ad. mlijeku na temelju kojih bi se moglo bolje odlučiti. Činjenica je da stvarno postoje majke koje ne mogu i ne smiju dojiti iz zdr. razloga i to im predstavlja veliki problem. I sad mi je smiješno kad se sjetim da je navodno ad. mlijeko tek 4. ili koji već izbor nakon dojenja (poslije izdojenog mlijeka i mlijeka druge dojilje), pa gdje ću pobogu naći dojilju za dijete?!

----------


## Davor

> Problem je u tome da je teško pronaći na jednom mjestu kvalitetne informacije o ad. mlijeku na temelju kojih bi se moglo bolje odlučiti.


Zapravo je problem u tome da je vrlo teško pronaći na *ijednom* mjestu kvalitetne informacije o ad. mlijeku na temelju kojih bi se moglo išta bolje odlučiti. Jedina kvalitetna informacija koju sam do sada našao na tu temu je bila napisana u UNICEF-ovoj dokumentaciji i rekla je parafrazirano: sve je to isto.

Ne treba tražiti nešto čega nema.

----------


## laumi

> Zapravo je problem u tome da je vrlo teško pronaći na *ijednom* mjestu kvalitetne informacije o ad. mlijeku na temelju kojih bi se moglo išta bolje odlučiti. Jedina kvalitetna informacija koju sam do sada našao na tu temu je bila napisana u UNICEF-ovoj dokumentaciji i rekla je parafrazirano: sve je to isto.
> 
> *Ne treba tražiti nešto čega nema*.


Davore, ovo mi je baš ružno rečeno. I stvarno mislim da je skroz neprimjereno za ovaj topic.

Svi znamo da je majčino mlijeko najbolje (to za mene nije tek fraza, itekako sam se pomučila da mi dojenje uspije i zagovaram dojenje kad god mi se pruži prilika), međutim, ovdje pišu majke koje nisu smjele ili mogle dojiti zbog bolesti i ovakvi komentari im sigurno ne pomažu.
Naravno da nijedno adaptirano mlijeko ne može biti jednako dobro kao majčino, ali je svakako bolje od kravljeg/kozjeg mlijeka koje nije prilagođeno dojenčadi (mlijeko druge dojilje tu neću spominjati jer ne znam da netko ima tu mogućnost) i vjerujem da majke čija djeca trebaju biti hranjena adaptiranim mlijekom žele svojoj djeci osigurati najbolje adaptirano koje se može naći, a to znači da im trebaju informacije o istome.

----------


## ina33

Ovdje ću se ipak složit s Davorom - više-manje, osim ako nema posebne podloge (alergije itd.), priča oko AD-a svodi se na traženje onog koje će ti dijete prihvatit (većina ipak OK prihvati svako, ako postoje baš neki izraziti problemi onda se ide na ona neka posebna mlijeka za alergičare). Tj. nema nekog na temelju ne znam čega the najboljeg adaptiranog - tako da u tom smislu ne treba tražit takvu informaciju (jer je nema). To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## martinaP

Već sam negdje pisala - niti mi kao zdr. radnici nemamo neke objektivne pokazatelje ili studije koje ad je bolje/lošije. Sve što imamo su materijali samih proizvođača, a naravno da svatko svoje hvali kao najbolje, i kao takvi mi nisu nešto vjerodostojni. Pa se moram složiti s inom33 - dobro je ono koje dijete prihvaća i podnosi bez tegoba (grčevi, proljev, zatvor ...).

----------


## laumi

> Već sam negdje pisala - niti mi kao zdr. radnici nemamo neke objektivne pokazatelje ili studije koje ad je bolje/lošije. Sve što imamo su materijali samih proizvođača, a naravno da svatko svoje hvali kao najbolje, i kao takvi mi nisu nešto vjerodostojni. Pa se moram složiti s inom33 - *dobro je ono koje dijete prihvaća i podnosi bez tegoba (grčevi, proljev, zatvor* ...).


slažem se, ali mislim da je roditeljima bitno i to da li je mlijeko nekog proizvođača bilo povučeno iz bilo kojeg razloga

----------


## martinaP

Ako gledaš samo zadnjih 6-7 godina, mislim da su svi na nekom tržištu neke serije povlačili (ja se sjećam xxx, xxxx, xxxx, sad xxxx).

----------


## ina33

Pa da, to o povlačenju je bitno i valjda svi pokupe negdje tu informaciju.

----------


## Davor

A koju to? Proizvodi koji se mogu kupiti (dakle nisu u tom trenutku povučeni) udovoljavaju strogim propisima i prema tome su ispravni za korištenje.

----------


## ina33

Da, sve je to jedna dinamika - ponašaš u skladu sa saznanjima koje imaš u tom trenutku, u nadi da zdrav. previše ne ugrožavaš dijete. Sve je to uvijek neki risk-benefit u konkretnom trenutku, kao većina stvari.

----------


## Sirius Black

> ponašaš u skladu sa saznanjima koje imaš u tom trenutku, u nadi da zdrav. previše ne ugrožavaš dijete


Problem je u tome što je teško doći do nekakvih saznanja u vezi ad. mlijeka, a ona imaju različit sastav. Nigdje ne postoje neke stručne usporedne analize. Ne slažem se s Davorom da je "sve to isto" (ni da je formula zlo  :Smile: )

----------


## ina33

Ne znam, ja to nisam percipirala kao problem. Prihvatila sam to da je to suobptimalna hrana i da postoje neke instance (u Evropi) koje kontroliraju da baš ne dajemo otrov/zlo, za razliku od Kineza. Iskreno, moj veći problem je (bio) upravo ta šireća percepcija forumule da je to... ono.. užas.. koji xy puta diže rizik od nekih grozomornih bolesti. Di je tu iznivelirana informacija... U ovo vrijeme rata formula versus dojenje... ma, ne očekujem je.

----------


## sirius

> Problem je u tome što je teško doći do nekakvih saznanja u vezi ad. mlijeka, a ona imaju različit sastav. Nigdje ne postoje neke stručne usporedne analize. Ne slažem se s Davorom da je "sve to isto" (ni da je formula zlo )


Moje dijte je silom prilika prve mjesece provelo hospitlizirano (U Hrvatskoj i Njemačkoj), tada je uz moje mlijeko primalo formulu (obzirom da nisam mogla izdojiti dovoljno). Jedini kriterij odabira formule je bila njezina dob (donešeno , nedonešeno), eventualne alergije ili specifične potrebe (spec. med. mlijeka zbog ne dobivanja na težini). Sve ostalo je bilo potpuno svejedno i svaka formula je bila jednako dobra (mogla sam koristiti njihovu ili donosti svoju ako mi se više svidio neki proizvođač).

----------


## ina33

Potvrđujem da je tome tako i kod nas, razdoblje - 2008. godina.

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja prva beba je u rodilištu 2007 u dva navrata dobila po 10 ml mlijeka X1, oba puta je panično mahala rukama po zraku ko da se guši, i jedva je iskašljala da to povrati. Sva sreća da je bila sa mnom u sobi i da je sestra odmah dotrčala na poziv.
Kad je drugo dijete s 2 kg bilo u inkubatoru i prvi dan nakon poroda dali su joj ad. mlijeko (ostale dane sam ju dojila ili izdajala mlijeko), jurila sam na odjel intenzivne skrbi da im kažem  da joj ne daju x1, da će muž kupiti i donijeti x2 koji preporučuje naša pedijatrica, međutim rekli su mi da se x1 više ne daje nego pre-x3, tak da smo na kraju završili na tom trećem mlijeku koji je super podnosila. Baš zbog iskustva s prvim djetetom, bojala sam se ad. mlijeka ko vraga, ali je na kraju dobro ispalo i to x3 mlijeko i sad pije.

----------


## Tina84

> A koju to? *Proizvodi koji se mogu kupiti (dakle nisu u tom trenutku povučeni) udovoljavaju strogim propisima i prema tome su ispravni za korištenje.*


Nije to baš tako na žalost.
Kad se donese odluka da se neki proizvod povlači, on se već neko vrijeme nalazi na policama. 
Najgore je to što se ne obavijesti javnost (na dovoljno dobar način) o istom, jer su neki od povučenih proizvoda određene serije već prodani i koriste se.

----------


## Davor

Dakle, hoćeš reći da formula nije najbolji izbor za tvoje dijete. To isto je i moja vizija, a češće ju živopisno uprizorim pa me admini opominju.

Vrana vrani očiju ne kopa, pa tako ni (kršitelj koda) neće Klaussu (kršitelj koda)u stavljati klipove u noge. Iz toga slijedi da nikada, a vjerojatno ni dugo nakon toga, nećeš dobiti informaciju dok se problematični proizvod ne povuče.

----------


## Sirius Black

Naravno da formula nije najbolji izbor za dijete. Ali ponekad drugi izbor jednostavno NE POSTOJI

----------


## n.grace

> Naravno da formula nije najbolji izbor za dijete. Ali ponekad drugi izbor jednostavno NE POSTOJI


Točno. I uopće mi je odbojno prikazivati formulu kao nešto najgore što se može dati djetetu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Točno. I uopće mi je odbojno prikazivati formulu kao nešto najgore što se može dati djetetu.


Formula, smoki i hrenovke  :Nope:

----------


## ina33

> Dakle, hoćeš reći da formula nije najbolji izbor za tvoje dijete. To isto je i moja vizija, a češće ju živopisno uprizorim pa me admini opominju.


Ja mislim da je formula je najbolji izbor za moje dijete, u našim okolnostima (jer sam mu ja mama, a dojila nisam). Ne smatram da bi bolji izbor bio da ga dam nekom drugome zato jer taj ima mlijeka. Ne smatram da je najbolji izbor da majka ne funkcionira zbog dojenja i inoga, ali da dijete ipak prima mlijeko. Smatram da je najbolje ono u čemu mama i dijete funkcioniraju, ta određena, konkretna mama i dijete. Smatram da je ono svaka majka može... isto jedna krilatica, jer to dolazi koji put s prevelikom cijenom. Život nije zbroj najboljih izbora... život je život i dobar je... uglavnom.

----------


## Bodulica

> Ja mislim da je formula je najbolji izbor za moje dijete, u našim okolnostima (jer sam mu ja mama, a dojila nisam). Ne smatram da bi bolji izbor bio da ga dam nekom drugome zato jer taj ima mlijeka. Ne smatram da je najbolji izbor da majka ne funkcionira zbog dojenja i inoga, ali da dijete ipak prima mlijeko. Smatram da je najbolje ono u čemu mama i dijete funkcioniraju, ta određena, konkretna mama i dijete. Smatram da je ono svaka majka može... isto jedna krilatica, jer to dolazi koji put s prevelikom cijenom. Život nije zbroj najboljih izbora... život je život i dobar je... uglavnom.


Ovo moram potpisati.

Bila sam napisala duži post koji mi je nekud pobjegao, ali u globalu je na tragu ovoga što Ina piše.

Svaka čast Udruzi na zalaganju u propagandi dojenja, ali neki forumaši i pojedini tekstovi postižu samo kontraefekt.

Niti jedna krajnost u konačnici nije dobra.

----------


## anchie76

Ja ne kužim otkud konstatacija da je formula nešto najgore što bi se moglo dati djetetu?  Tko je to rekao? :zujim:

----------


## ina33

Hm... pa... ono... smanjuje inteligenciju i sreću, tj. nisu toliko sretni, ni inteligentni... tko bi to poželio svom djetetu, svi bismo željeli najbolji izbor, ono... sreća i inteligencija su važni.

----------


## anchie76

ha ha haaaa.. ko da je dojenje garancija inteligencije i sreće u životu  :Laughing:   da bar je, di bi nam bio kraj..

----------


## ina33

A tko točno je to rekao - pa autor teksta "Posiši to!". Tekst time emanira. I ne samo u očima ono... "majki koje imaju probleme same sa sobom zato jer nisu dojile" pa imaju iskrivljenu percepciju jer im je to emotivno i ne prerađeno pitanje... "kao što svi znamo".

----------


## anchie76

Ne kužimo se.. ti drugačije gledaš na taj tekst nego ja.  I ok, vjerojatno ga nikad nećemo gledati istim očima i to je u redu.  Svi smo drugačiji.

----------


## ina33

Iako sam velika pobornica relativizma, ipak nije sve u relativizmu, ali mislim da je poruka obostrano primljena, pa nastavljamo respectfully udaljene dalje.

----------


## anchie76

respect  :Smile:

----------

